# EDC Opinion



## BlackSwampLeather (Sep 25, 2021)

I am a holster maker and I have been making holsters for about 9 years. The one question I have always had when making holsters for everyday carry is why would you want red dot sights or lasers on a self defense pistol? Just my opinion here, I dont understand all the extra stuff considering a self defense situation most of the time does not allow the time to try and use these things. I have no issues with them just FYI. I just cant see spending the money on something you probably wont have the time to use and may potentially get in the way causing you precious life saving seconds if they get hung up on something or fail.
Please give me your thoughts and be considerate to each other.
Thank you.

Mike
www.blackswampleather.com


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I agree. No way my EDC will have anything on it.

I think lots of folks who do competition shooting have their rigs set up for optics. But every day carry....it's just in the way.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is my G34 with an Olight PL-Mini and a custom left hand Craft brand holster. Not EDC, but it works very well, and the light is not a problem









This is my G19 with another Olight PL-Mini and a CT Laser Grip. It rides in an Outlaw brand light bearing holster.


I have heard the pros and cons of lights on hand guns and rifles too. My point of view is take a look at 600 lumen of light in focus on your eyes then tell me you can even see the sights on your gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BlackSwampLeather said:


> I am a holster maker and I have been making holsters for about 9 years. The one question I have always had when making holsters for everyday carry is why would you want red dot sights or lasers on a self defense pistol? Just my opinion here, I dont understand all the extra stuff considering a self defense situation most of the time does not allow the time to try and use these things. I have no issues with them just FYI. I just cant see spending the money on something you probably wont have the time to use and may potentially get in the way causing you precious life saving seconds if they get hung up on something or fail.
> Please give me your thoughts and be considerate to each other.
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Myself I don't attach anything to my guns. Although I do have a bunch of guns with rails., it just so happens that I bought them that way. Rail or no rail it made no difference to me. I don't know but having a light on your gun would probably let an intruder know where you are and which direction you're coming from? You'd lose your element of surprise. You're probably better off staying put with the lights out letting the intruder come to you. This way you will have the element of surprise. 

I guess a mounted light would be useful if you're part of a swat team going on a room to room search at night?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In a scenario where I was in the dark and there was someone or something where it shouldn't be, I prefer to see what the problem was and not take the proverbial "shot in the dark". If I can't positively identify a threat or a friend, my pistol is not coming to bear.
With a light like my PL-Mini I can use it instantaneously or leave it on. The instantaneous mode allows my to see the subject on the move without broadcasting my position for more than a short moment.
The next thing that comes to mind is that you can carry a high quality flashlight and get the same effect. My problem with that is that it requires the use of my weak side hand instead of one digit on my strong hand. Not a good trade off in my opinion.
The last thing I would suggest is to buy, or borrow a quality rail light and go shoot some steel plates at night. Try it with and without the light and then say that it is not an advantage to carry what amounts to an ounce or two of weight.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

On my home defense handgun- I do have a light. But I don't carry it in a holster- it sits by my bed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am 49. I can see a red dot on a pistol is in my future. My eye sight is slowly getting worse. But, I don't care for them, and will resist as long as I can. I much prefer just normal iron sights on a handgun. And, the only light I have on a pistol is my home defense gun. I don't care for anything else attached to my carry guns either.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I see all kinds of "stuff" hanging on pistols. People swear it does this or that for them, and it may in some cases. In many cases it makes them a target.
Some have a specific purpose for competition and such and that is what it is.
Very few will find it of benefit, or even useful if they ever have to use if for the reason they are carrying, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> I see all kinds of "stuff" hanging on pistols. People swear it does this or that for them, and it may in some cases. In many cases it makes them a target.
> Some have a specific purpose for competition and such and that is what it is.
> *Very few will find it of benefit, or even useful if they ever have to use if for the reason they are carrying, but that is just my opinion.*


If having a light that can help identify the intended target can be a benefit to the very few, why not have the option?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I go thru periods of taking my TRL1 off and on my home defense handguns (I switch back and firth between a Glock 34 and a Beretta M9A3). I don't really care for the look, and it throws the balance off on the gun, IMHO.

Right now, I took the light off again last week. I keep night lights all around my apartment, except in my bedroom. There are no hiding spots I can't see. I don't really need the flashlight anyway.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I am 49. I can see a red dot on a pistol is in my future. My eye sight is slowly getting worse. But, I don't care for them, and will resist as long as I can. I much prefer just normal iron sights on a handgun. And, the only light I have on a pistol is my home defense gun. I don't care for anything else attached to my carry guns either.


At 49, my eyes were starting to get the "fuzzy" rear sight syndrome, but now at 56, that rear sight is fuzzy for sure. I just mainly concentrate on the front sight anyways, and if I was in a situation where I would need to really "tune in" on sight alignment, I am probably far enough away to evade.

The red dot set up is most certainly great, that's why I have them on some long guns, but I guess I am just stuck in my ways with the pistol, and roll with the irons.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> If having a light that can help identify the intended target can be a benefit to the very few, why not have the option?


LOL, we should sit and talks some day, too bad we are on opposite ends of the country, if memory serves me correctly. You're one of my favorite people here.
Hanging a lunch box on the thing would be seen as beneficial to some folks.
If you want it, then get it, and use it. Some makes and models suffer unreliability with WML's though. It also makes you have to paint your muzzle to use the light. (point it at what the light is shining on).
There are some other disadvantages of WML's, for example, but don't worry. The chances of running across someone who understands them are slim. If you do, you probably weren't going to come out of the situation in any sort of positive manner anyway.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> LOL, we should sit and talks some day, too bad we are on opposite ends of the country, if memory serves me correctly. You're one of my favorite people here.
> Hanging a lunch box on the thing would be seen as beneficial to some folks.
> If you want it, then get it, and use it. Some makes and models suffer unreliability with WML's though. It also makes you have to paint your muzzle to use the light. (point it at what the light is shining on).
> There are some other disadvantages of WML's, for example, but don't worry. The chances of running across someone who understands them are slim. If you do, you probably weren't going to come out of the situation in any sort of positive manner anyway.


As always your mileage will certainly vary, but after carrying my G19 with the light for years in my Outlaw holster daily, I have had zero problems arise from having the light. "Painting my muzzle" to use my light is no different than someone using a light in their support hand whilst aiming the weapon at the possible threat. The difference being that my support hand is trying to accomplish two jobs, and doing both half assed. 
When it is too dark to see my target I think the friendlies will appreciate me identifying them as such, while the bad guys will be in no position to complain.
I am not trying to make others think they need a light, just saying why I do.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

First off, do they even make a red dot optic that turns on automatically somehow? If there was and if the manufacturer didn’t want over 250 bucks for it, I wouldn’t mind having one but one that you have to turn on and turn off, I wouldn’t have one of those on an EDC. 

Lasers, same thing. I currently have an armalaser GTO attached to my Springfield EDC that really doesn’t need to be on there anymore ever since I came to the conclusion that the flex strip that you can buy optional to turn the laser on and off automatically when you rip the hand grip but I just haven’t taken it off yet. I figured it could still be useful for home defense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My CT Laser Grip has a pressure pad on the back of the grip and no on-off switch. It is secondary to the Glock night sights, but does have its' uses.


----------

